# Smoked butt and cream cheese...



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Butt about half done.. cheese has ranch on one and old bay herb and garlic on the other.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks splittine.... we really like the cream cheese.. thanks for the recipe


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Cheese done


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Finished product.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad it worked out fer ya....I didn't think about putting Old Bay on any....was it purty sporty?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh Yeah. was good


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

*Cream cheese*

saw this post before but can not remember time and temp for the cheese


----------

